# Ribblehead viaduct



## saladboy55 (Jan 16, 2017)

Heading up this weekend whats the best to park up ? thanks )


----------



## izwozral (Jan 17, 2017)

You can park up at the pub, buy a few beers or park up on any of the laybys close by, there will be plenty of others there if the weather is fine.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 17, 2017)

*LR Ribblehead (B6479)*

Layby Rural

LR Ribblehead (B6479) (N Yorkshire)

Latitude = 54.205362
Longitude = -2.352796


We like this one best.

Nice views of the hills and the viaduct.
Walk to Pub or Train Station easy enough for most.
The layby is wide enough to park up at 90 degrees to the road (our vehicle is 6.5 metres)

No facilities at all.
Very quiet at night in the summer probably even quieter out of season.
At weekend lots of cyclists so care on the road(s) in/out.
Layby also used by Fell-walkers (weekends)

Pub may be better if you need Facilities


----------



## bartman (Apr 5, 2017)

We're thinking of stopping off near the viaduct this week. I was looking at Google maps and can see that there are vehicles parked under the viaduct itself, at the end of the gravel surfaced track which starts near the pub. 
As there is no POI shown there on our map, is there a prohibition on overnighting there? I was trying to read the notices at the start of the road, but as usual with google maps either the definition isn't good enough or they are deliberately blurred!
I can see that there are a few POIs around so not a big deal, I was just curious and would like a close look if possible.


----------



## yorkslass (Apr 5, 2017)

Last time we were there, loads of places to park and no restrictions. Have seen pics of vans under the viaduct but don't know how to get there.


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 5, 2017)

There are signs prohibiting vehicle access at the entrance to the track leading to the viaduct.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 5, 2017)

I know we are a friendly and welcoming group but why complain about WC data being distributed on Faceache when we give it away quite freely on our own forum.

Just saying


----------



## delicagirl (Apr 5, 2017)

StevenJ said:


> I know we are a friendly and welcoming group but why complain about WC data being distributed on Faceache when we give it away quite freely on our own forum.
> 
> Just saying



Because POIs are in a paid-up members area of this website which non-paid members cannot access.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 5, 2017)

This thread contains details of poi's does it not ?


----------



## bartman (Apr 5, 2017)

StevenJ said:


> I know we are a friendly and welcoming group but why complain about WC data being distributed on Faceache when we give it away quite freely on our own forum.
> 
> Just saying



That is a very good point. I had assumed, wrongly apparently, that as this section is about stopovers and POIs it is only viewable by members. 
Following your question I logged out and was still able to see it. I can't think of any good reason why it should be accessible to anyone other than full members.
Perhaps admin can answer that one!


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 5, 2017)

I wasn't wishing to cause any controversy , it was just an observation that the Op was a free member , yet when asked the information was freely divulged.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 5, 2017)

Yes an oversight on my part but i cannot put the Jeanie back in the bottle oops.


----------



## 2cv (Apr 5, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Yes an oversight on my part but i cannot put the Jeanie back in the bottle oops.



Jeanies can be put back in bottles here. Just go to the post, click edit, then put a dot in the circle by delete post.
Certainly FB groups are having an effect in losing some of the best places to stay by sheer numbers visiting.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 5, 2017)

2cv said:


> Jeanies can be put back in bottles here. Just go to the post, click edit, then put a dot in the circle by delete post.
> Certainly FB groups are having an effect in losing some of the best places to stay by sheekr numbers visiting.


Jeanie is back in the bottle for now note to self pay attention to posts


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 5, 2017)

It wasn't a dig at anybody , just an observation that I thought I would share , particularly after recent discussion on other threads.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 5, 2017)

StevenJ said:


> It wasn't a dig at anybody , just an observation that I thought I would share , particularly after recent discussion on other threads.



No priblem Steve i just missed the free member bit I'm not very observant so i have deleted my postnow 

Thanks Annie


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 5, 2017)

Smacked botty for u annie ;p x


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 6, 2017)

n8rbos said:


> Smacked botty for u annie ;p x



Me and my big gob Tony when you coming to a WC meet you have been threatening for a few years now lol.


----------



## mossypossy (Apr 6, 2017)

Well I will be at ███████ ███████ in about a week.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 6, 2017)

mossypossy said:


> Well I will be at ███████ ███████ in about a week.



OH,,I know that Park up, Be Careful, You may need to take a Torch.


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 7, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> Me and my big gob Tony when you coming to a WC meet you have been threatening for a few years now lol.[/QUOTE
> 
> Watch this space x.


----------

